# Puppy pad overnight in crate?



## jhosk1981

Hi guys again.

Do you think leaving a puppy pad in a crate overnight is better than newspaper? The only night Reuben hasn't made a mess in his crate was when I ran out of paper and used a pad....I read that they give off a scent so shouldnt be left overnight?


----------



## PawsOnMe

I personally would leave neither a pad or paper. Set an alarm and get up and let your puppy out during the night. You don't want to let your dog practice going toilet inside. Plus dogs are clean creatures in that it goes against the grain for them to soil where they sleep.

You'll get more replies in the dog section of the forum. The general chat is for people to talk about Pet free subjects. Maybe ask a mod to move it for you.


----------



## Lilylass

PawsOnMe said:


> I personally would leave neither a pad or paper. Set an alarm and get up and let your puppy out during the night. You don't want to let your dog practice going toilet inside. Plus dogs are clean creatures in that it goes against the grain for them to soil where they sleep.
> 
> You'll get more replies in the dog section of the forum. The general chat is for people to talk about Pet free subjects. Maybe ask a mod to move it for you.


As above - pads / newspaper etc teaches the dog it's OK to toilet inside and it then takes longer overall to get housetraining done


----------



## jhosk1981

Apologies for wrong chat. So maybe take paper out completely then!
Ok will give it a go.


----------



## ForestWomble

When I got my puppy I had no choice but to use puppy pads, and used a pad in his play pen at night, he also slept in his play pen, he didn't always use the pad and he only used to wee on it, but he has been clean at night from about 5 months old
If you have a private garden though and don't have to use pads, I would just not use them, but if you do need to use them, then, at least with my dog, it doesn't mean they don't learn to hold.


----------



## Jacjaiarch

I've never used a pad or newspaper in Daisy's crate during the night, the first week we had her she pooped a couple of times in there, I then made it smaller so she only had enough room to stretch/stand/turn around and since then no poops from 9wks (she's now 16wks) I figured as she had quite a bit of space in there to begin with she was able to poop in one corner and sleep away from it. Gradually as she has got bigger I've made the space bigger. She sleeps from 10pm - 5:30am, goes straight outside to toilet then back in crate till 7:30am, has done since 9wks. 
I feel I made the mistake of using pads near the door when we first got her, took them away completely after 1wk to get her toileting outside and to this day she will still have the odd accident indoors which will be in front of the door where the pad was.


----------



## Lurcherlad

If the puppy needs to poop then set an alarm and let them out until they can hold it. Just like toddlers they need to grow and learn so they are physically able to hold on.

Forcing them to either sleep in a dirty crate or hold it because it is so unpleasant ISN'T training!


----------



## jhosk1981

Ok I will try tonight without any paper etc; last poo will be 11.30 ish then I'll set my alarm for 5am. Hopefully that works!


----------



## Lilylass

jhosk1981 said:


> Ok I will try tonight without any paper etc; last poo will be 11.30 ish then I'll set my alarm for 5am. Hopefully that works!


How old is he?

That's a long time if he's still a very young pup and you'd be better getting up at least once (and preferably twice) during the night


----------



## jhosk1981

He's 12 weeks now.


----------



## Guest

jhosk1981 said:


> He's 12 weeks now.


Then 11.30 to 5am is far too long.


----------



## Lilylass

jhosk1981 said:


> He's 12 weeks now.





danielled said:


> Then 11.30 to 5am is far too long.


Agree with ^^^^ - I'm afraid that's far too long to expect such a young pup to hold his toilet 

What time do you usually get up?

He will need at least 1 and possibly 2 toilet breaks between those times - try getting up at about 2:30am and then 5am and see how it goes - if still accidents, then you'll need to make the gaps shorter .... it's only for a short time and a lot quicker / easier than using pads which can take weeks


----------



## Guest

Lilylass said:


> Agree with ^^^^ - I'm afraid that's far too long to expect such a young pup to hold his toilet
> 
> What time do you usually get up?
> 
> He will need at least 1 and possibly 2 toilet breaks between those times - try getting up at about 2:30am and then 5am and see how it goes - if still accidents, then you'll need to make the gaps shorter .... it's only for a short time and a lot quicker / easier than using pads which can take weeks


Very well put. In this house we took it in turns though unless his tummy was off he never did anything.


----------



## jhosk1981

Thanks guys, so last night..no pad or paper...

Got up at 2, he went outside for a wee-wee....Then got up at 5 he went for a no.2. 

No mess in crate at all.

1st night success....now for night 2


----------



## Guest

jhosk1981 said:


> Thanks guys, so last night..no pad or paper...
> 
> Got up at 2, he went outside for a wee-wee....Then got up at 5 he went for a no.2.
> 
> No mess in crate at all.
> 
> 1st night success....now for night 2


Keep that up and remember it is on,y short term.


----------



## jhosk1981

Day two....Same


----------



## jhosk1981

Happy boy


----------



## Blitz

danielled said:


> Then 11.30 to 5am is far too long.


I would disagree. I have only ever crated 2 pups, all the others have had free run of the kitchen - but both my crated ones slept through the night from the start and were clean. From midnight to 6 initially then stretched it out to a normal night fairly quickly. One was 8 weeks when I got her, the other was 10 weeks. I have never got up to a pup unless I hear them and by 12 weeks I would be expecting it to easily manage a short night.


----------



## Jacjaiarch

Blitz said:


> I would disagree. I have only ever crated 2 pups, all the others have had free run of the kitchen - but both my crated ones slept through the night from the start and were clean. From midnight to 6 initially then stretched it out to a normal night fairly quickly. One was 8 weeks when I got her, the other was 10 weeks. I have never got up to a pup unless I hear them and by 12 weeks I would be expecting it to easily manage a short night.


I agree, Daisy has slept in her crate 10pm - 5:30am (sometimes longer) since 9wks, only a handful of times she has woken us to go toilet, she is now 16wks.


----------



## Guest

Blitz said:


> I would disagree. I have only ever crated 2 pups, all the others have had free run of the kitchen - but both my crated ones slept through the night from the start and were clean. From midnight to 6 initially then stretched it out to a normal night fairly quickly. One was 8 weeks when I got her, the other was 10 weeks. I have never got up to a pup unless I hear them and by 12 weeks I would be expecting it to easily manage a short night.


So you expect a 12 week old puppy that is still a baby to hold for 5 hours or longer?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Some can, some can't. All pups are individual, I would expect some larger / medium size pups could.


----------

